# No water from pee-hole



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

The water pressure from my evenrude has gone down for the last month and a half to zero now. Changed the water pump 2 months ago, water pours out of the back of the motor, just nothing out of the ppe hole. Checked the hose from the block and it is clear. Any suggestions on what to check and what could cause it? Would a bad thermostat that was stuck open cut off the supply to the pee hole?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *frydaddy (11/17/2007)*The water pressure from my evenrude has gone down for the last month and a half to zero now. Changed the water pump 2 months ago, water pours out of the back of the motor, just nothing out of the ppe hole. Checked the hose from the block and it is clear. Any suggestions on what to check and what could cause it? Would a bad thermostat that was stuck open cut off the supply to the pee hole?


I'm thinking a restriction in the pee tube (you apparently eliminated that) or the stuck thermostat, since you put in water pump and exhaust discharge (that is what is pouring out isn't it?)


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

check for dirt dobbers building a nest. i have had that happen to mea couple of times.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, exhaust out put is what I am talking about pouring out. I guess checking the thermostat would be the eaisiest next step. No dirtdobbers, that's where the water is flowing out.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The easiest and CHEAPEST thing to do is run something down your pee-hole pipe. DANG THAT SOUNDS ROUGH AND BAD. :banghead

THEN miss with the stuff that cost you money. Use something like 80 lb test line, no power pro of course, and see if you can dislodge what ever is in the pee-hole line 1st then check the thermostate.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had a small piece of shell get stuck in the discharge of the pee hole and when you shut the motor off it falls down and you cant see it. When the engine is running and not peeing look at the hole with a small flash light and see if you can see something blocking the hole. If it is take the flushing fitting that's around the pee hole out and run the engine that should clear the stuff from the hole.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

frydaddy,

Check your pressure releif valve. Don't know exactly where it's located on your motor, but probably at the back and bottom of the engine. This valve opens and dumps water out of the exhaust holes at high engine RPM, but if it's stuck, broken or otherwise malfunctioning it will cause problems like you describe.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always found that if you drink a couple of sixpacs of beer my pee hole works overtime!!!:shedeviloke


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

How hot are the heads getting. If your thermostats are at the top of the engine the take them out and run your engine in a test tank.you will see how much water your engine is really getting.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

sometimes there is debris in the water manifold blocking the waterhose starting point. try to blow into the hose to see if it is actually clear. if you have some compressed air, then while the engine is running on the flusher, blow the air into the hose and dislodge the debris. (what i mean by compressed air is an air compressor with 80 or more psi) sometimes the debris is there pretty good and will need to be hit with the air a few times. even though you may be able to blow through the hose doesn't mean that there isn't something there to block it. i do beleive that all but a fewomc engines( old bubble backs) have the t-stat and poppet at the top of the engines. this same thing happens on other brand engines also. a shot of air helps........ just like a blonde.


----------



## The Mantenance Shoppe (Oct 4, 2007)

If you blow air in backwards the odds are you are going to damage thermostat seals and high pressure bow off valve. It could work but it also could cause damage.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

it won't damage either. the pressure backtracks through the water passages and no pressure builds up to cause damage. if there is a signifacant blockage in the water hose ( in this case he said there wasn't) then he would notice the hose expanding some and no air transfer. the worse case the hose blows off and he knows there is a blockage.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, will try putting something down the hole (fishing line) then maybe try the air trick. From there, the thermostat. Thanks again.


----------

